# New Parent Free Life Cover of £10k per parent for 1 year from Tesco



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Tesco offer a free life insurance policy for new parents.

It has the following benefits:

£10,000 free life cover - for each parent per child. That's £20,000 to protect your baby if both parents apply.

Covers you for up to one year - they pay out if you die on or before your baby's first birthday.

Automatic acceptance - unless you've been diagnosed with HIV, or received treatment for cancer within the past 12 months.

Absolutely free - they won't ask you for your bank account or credit card details.

Hoepfully you will never have to use it but its useful to have should the worst happen.

https://www.tescobank.com/insurance/lifeins/new-parent-free-life-cover.html


----------

